# Infotainment Screen



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

mmontini6289 said:


> The other day while cleaning the interior of my 2012 LTZ RS (without Nav./premium sound), I was wiping off the infotainment screen with a microfiber cloth to remove a dried-on speck of gunk, and the right side of the screen 'popped' inwards, almost as if it came out of its mount. (didn't think I was pushing _that_ hard...) Now the gunk is gone, but the right side of my screen is pushed in about 1/8" and I can't seem to get it back out. Does anyone know the easiest way to get to the back of the screen to push it back into it's mount? I thought of maybe going through the bottom of the storage compartment in the dash? Any help would be appreciated.


That sux, though I don't believe it is very difficult save yourself the headache of removing the dash trim... I think that is the only way you are going to get it done. You're Cruze is under warranty & though inconvenient take it to the dealership to have it fixed... this way they can see if it is also a defect in case it happens to others & if something broke they'll have parts to fix.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Suction cup?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

remove the dash trim ( very easy ) u will find that the screen is connected to the frame.. just push it back in and connect the dash again


----------



## mmontini6289 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am usually pretty hesitant to take the car in to the dealership for service... It seems like every time I bring it in, there's a new scratch or ding when I get the car back. (This is why I do all of my own oil changes). Mido, how do you go about removing the dash trim? If it's relatively easy I may consider trying it myself.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

mmontini6289 said:


> I am usually pretty hesitant to take the car in to the dealership for service... It seems like every time I bring it in, there's a new scratch or ding when I get the car back. (This is why I do all of my own oil changes). Mido, how do you go about removing the dash trim? If it's relatively easy I may consider trying it myself.


I'm _not_ mido, but since you asked a how to...

Good to have & prevent scratches:
5 Piece Auto Trim and Molding Tool Set

I'm not certain of the screw/bolt type, but it's probably common:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etNo4pHAo_0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Get some of them dent popper, put it on the screen, pop it back out, done.


----------



## mmontini6289 (Feb 14, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> I'm _not_ mido, but since you asked a how to...
> 
> Good to have & prevent scratches:
> 5 Piece Auto Trim and Molding Tool Set
> ...


Thank you, this is what I was looking for. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

